# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Forbidden 403 Error Blocking Forum Access

## JulianS96

Hello forum,
My IP has now been blocked on my work computer as I am receiving a 403 forbidden error whenever I try to access the forum. Please can this be sorted out asap as I use this forum daily!!!
Julian

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Personally I switched between VPN's to get back in...
I'll send this thread to " Improvement suggestions" as it is not Excel related

----------


## JulianS96

Ok cheers for that Pepe. Wasn't sure what forum to put this in.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

No worries " We aim to please" .

----------


## JulianS96

Is the VPN the solution? Can my IP just not be unlocked?
Why would it have been blocked in the first place???
Thanks in advance,
Julian

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Same problem again this morning. Switching VPN's didn't help

----------


## JulianS96

Is this a recent problem that's occurring or is this a "just you and me" type thing?

----------


## Fluff13

I've been having the same problem, as has Richard Buttrey

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

When I connect directly via my ISP, its OK, via VPN ( as I did before - different servers) triggers the error.

----------


## Fluff13

I connect via my ISP and have to continually close the browser & reopen to get in & that doesn't always work

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

I use Firefox 71.0 at the moment . Waterfox or Vivaldi return the same error when using a VPN server

----------


## AliGW

This has reared its head for several of us today:

"Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /forum.php on this server.

Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."

Speical-K and I have not been able to access the forum from work on any machine or any browser over the past 24 hours, and Richard Buttrey contacted me via PM on OzGrid to say he hasn't been able to get in for two days.

----------


## FDibbins

FT also had problems (went awya now though) as well as another member.  I will push this to the TT...who's up for holding their breath?

----------


## FDibbins

I just got a reply back from Vai - he is checking ASAP

----------


## AliGW

I suspect a security update in Microsoft Enterprise. It happened suddenly for me yesterday at work and I couldn't get in from there on any platform. I hope Vai acts, otherwise it could soon be forum blackout.

----------


## AliGW

I think I was wrong, as i am at work now (using FF) and am (clearly!) able to log in. Will see how it goes today.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

> I suspect a security update in Microsoft Enterprise. It happened suddenly for me yesterday at work and I couldn't get in from there on any platform. I hope Vai acts, otherwise it could soon be forum blackout.



Don't think so, I'm on Linux..
No problems yet

----------


## AliGW

Please read post #16, Pepe!  :Wink:

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

> I think I was wrong



As you are not sure I added my comment...The more information, the better  :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

Semantics - you are reading my comment too literally!  :Wink: 

I now KNOW I was wrong!

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Mmmm.. Why am I thinking about Schrödinger's cat?..  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Thanks to all who raised this with the TT.

I am now (obviously) able to get into the site but no idea why the 403 error occurred, or even what it really means. Networks are something of a black art to me.

----------


## JulianS96

Thank for the fix, I searched the forums for anything on 403 forbidden error my post was the only one referencing it so cheers for the eventual fix! (whoever did, the magical pixies in the network server)

----------


## Fluff13

Still not completely fixed, I'm getting intermittent problems  :Frown:

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Same problem again here

----------


## rorya

Richard B is also blocked again, FYI.

----------


## alansidman

I'm using Chrome and not experiencing any issues either today or yesterday.

----------


## AliGW

I was able to access the forums all day from work today. Well see what happens tomorrow.

----------


## mjr veverka

Maybe I will add "my humble person" to the collection ...  :Smilie:  ... helped vpn, but for how long ?

----------


## FlameRetired

@ porucha vevrku

Did you get my reply to your PM?

----------


## FDibbins

Are there still issues with this?

----------


## Alf

> Are there still issues with this?



Yes it does. I have not been able to enter the forum for the last two days. Not only was my PC blocked but my mobile phone and my 3 Samsung tablets as well (all on the same WI-FI setup). I even had a go at running my PC on Knoppix as a stand alone from a CD but I still got the same 403 error.

As I use a VPN connection occasionally I tried to connect using servers in different countries and Sweden, Norway and UK was a no go but accessing the forum using the NY server works for me. But as soon as I disconnect the VPN the error is back.

As I've been using the VPN for years without any problems earlier and this problem is of recent date I would assume this is a design / forum problem so hopefully this will be solved as I'm not sure of how long I can access the forum using the NY server.

Alf

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Still having the same problem.
When I use a VPN, getting the error. Through my ISP it works normally

----------


## JulianS96

Yep the pixies have undone their magic and gone on strike.
The system is still displaying 403 forbidden.
Maybe a pay rise is in order?

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

> Still having the same problem.
> When I use a VPN, getting the error. Through my ISP it works normally



Didn't work at all for a while.  VPN needed to be updated and now access via VPN is OK.  ISP only, still not working.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

> Yep the pixies have undone their magic and gone on strike.
> The system is still displaying 403 forbidden.
> Maybe a pay rise is in order?



Harrumph.  Twice nothing is still nothing!!

----------


## BanginMyHeadOnMyDesk

Still getting the 403 thing and it's no fun.  I want to help people but I cannot.  :Frown: 

Tried using Chrome, FF, Tor and even (*shudders*) Edge and still rarely lets me in.

Occasionally if I access the forum via a link in an email to tell me there's an update on a post I'm following it lets me in (such as this occasion) but 9 out of 10 attempts I get blocked.

Time to find another forum?

Beth.

----------


## BanginMyHeadOnMyDesk

It took 8 attempts to get that to post....  *SIGH*

Beth.

----------


## JulianS96

Your name is how I'm feeling about this right now xD

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Between "403" and my nice shiny new 6TB External HDD refusing to back up files from the PC and/or from an older external HDD, I am sorely tempted to try to find the centre of gravity of the bl@@dy PC by setting it on the window sill and gently giving it a push.

----------


## BanginMyHeadOnMyDesk

Do it, do it, do it, do it!!!

But video or it didn't happen! :D

Beth.

----------


## BanginMyHeadOnMyDesk

> Your name is how I'm feeling about this right now xD



You feel like Beth?   :Wink: 

My forum name was chosen many years ago when I was feeling exactly that way.  It eased off as I learned a bit more about Excel and Access.
This 403 thing is making me regress...

Beth.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Just an update  to keep the subject fresh.

Im still locked out on my broadband WiFi connection. This comes via a mobile data connection.

Vai / TT May we have some comment

----------


## mjr veverka

> Did you get my reply to your PM?



Yes now I read ... via vpn ...  :Smilie:  ... in any other way (than via vpn or proxy) I can't ... I am "forbidden x 403" ...  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Alf

> Im still locked out on my broadband WiFi connection. This comes via a mobile data connection.



Strange because when I'm locked out of my broadband WiFi connection (not connected to the NY server) I can't access the forum using my smartphone and the phone's mobile data connection.

Alf

----------


## rorya

This is the first time today I've been able to access the forum on any machine/browser at home.

----------


## mjr veverka

_O Lucky Man!_ 2019!
 :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

I was locked out for most of today at work - mid-afternoon it resolved itself. Not had any problems from home ... yet!

----------


## mjr veverka

Success, at the moment I am no longer a "forbidden man" ...  :Smilie: 

Edit:

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Premature joy, I'm again "Forbidden"

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FDibbins

I have reported this to the TT a few times already - hope they resolved it.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I'm watching our election results now.  Main problem esrlier this evening was a wobbly isp connection, not 403.

----------


## FDibbins

Glenn thanks for the update.

----------


## Mrrrr

I'm currently having the 403 Forbidden error at home. Can't enter excelforum at all from Firefox, Chrome and Edge.

Here, at work, it seems to work for now.

At home I managed to see the board with TOR browser and could login and post 1 post a couple of days ago, then yesterday I couldn't login anymore as it's redirecting to Sucuri Firewall page.

What do do?  :Confused:

----------


## AliGW

I am currently logged in through Firefox.

----------


## Mrrrr

Me too, here at work. But at home none of my browsers work anymore.

After reading posts in this topic I noticed people had such issues before and it was unrelated to their PCs if I understood correctly.

I tried clearing cookies but it didn't help. I thought maybe there's some other problem with certain IPs perhaps? Maybe some IP filters were added to the board. Maybe I've done something bad... dunno.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

I'm logged in but pages load very slowly (MrE is OK...)

----------


## FlameRetired

Don't know if this is related. 

Forum site behaving strangely in other ways as well. I'm logged in fine Firefox, but _links_ don't always load in new tabs ... the tab loads (grey and blank) just not the pages. They load properly if I prolong Ctlr+left click. At first I thought my keyboard/mouse might be the problem, but I have no difficulties on other sites. Been going on for about a week now.

----------


## alansidman

Logged in using Chrome.  No issues with speed or ability to see all threads.  Appears to work as intended.

----------


## Mrrrr

Logged in from phone at home, but not from wireless router and it works. I could login an post this post. 
So it's definitely something wrong with the ip I'm using on my pc, somehow the excelforum server is blockin me :-(

As far as I read online it is because of Sucuri, something to do with the .htaccess file that became corrupt...

Or maybe not, dunno.

----------


## Mrrrr

Well it clearly has something to do with Romanian IPs, my work PC now shows 403 forbidden error and can't see excelforum at all. I wonder how long this mobile alternative will work...

----------


## Mrrrr

Looks like someone did something and I can access this board again from home from Firefox. I hope it lasts.
Thank you!

----------


## drgkt

It has been a long time I am getting the 403 forbidden page when trying to access the forum.
I am now writing this, getting access through proxy.
Will it ever be fixed?

----------


## AliGW

Probably not - the owner and the tech team are not particularly interested in helping with things like this. Sorry!

----------

